# Intel core 2 duo welke gentoo versie?

## hema

Beste mensen,

Ik heb een intel core 2 duo processor. Ik ben aan het werk met het animatieprogramma blender www.blender.org en dan vooral met de fluid module.

Mijn doel is om gentoo versie te maken voor optimale snelheid van blender. 

Welke gentoo versie  moet ik gebruiken?

Lijkt mij dat ik een versie van gentoo moet hebben, die optimaal gebruik maakt van 64bit en de twee processoren.

Vervolgens wil ik blender op mijn systeem compileren voor optimale snelheid.

Wie heeft tips.

----------

## garo

Versie 2006.1

En de handleiding hiervoor staat op : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml (geen Nederlandstalige versie bereikbaar voor 64bits)

In deze handleiding staat ook waar je de installatiemedia moet downloaden

----------

## greya

 *hema wrote:*   

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik heb een intel core 2 duo processor. Ik ben aan het werk met het animatieprogramma blender www.blender.org en dan vooral met de fluid module.
> 
> Mijn doel is om gentoo versie te maken voor optimale snelheid van blender. 
> ...

 

yep als je een amd64 bit hebt moet je deze pakken

in je /etc/make.conf  --> MAKEOPTS="-j3"

de -j3 staat voor 2 processoren

in USE flags wel de optie multilib gebruiken zodat je ook 32bit pakketten kunt installeren

gezien je progje volgens mij 32bit pakketje is

daarna gewoon "emerge blender" dit pakketje wordt ondersteund in de portage

 :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## hema

Goede tips allemaal.

Van  blender is de source beschikbaar. I vroeg mij af of het mogelijk is om blender als 64bits programma te compileren met gcc.

Of is dit te simpel geredeneerd. Ik ken gcc en linux "nog" niet goed genoeg om dit te kunnen beoordelen.

Dit alles met 1 doel, blender zo optimaal te laten presteren.

Groeten uit Tropisch Vlissingen, prima zaak die opwarming van de aarde!!!!!!

----------

## durian

 *hema wrote:*   

> Goede tips allemaal.
> 
> Van  blender is de source beschikbaar. I vroeg mij af of het mogelijk is om blender als 64bits programma te compileren met gcc.
> 
> Of is dit te simpel geredeneerd. Ik ken gcc en linux "nog" niet goed genoeg om dit te kunnen beoordelen.

 Nee, dat is hoe het werkt. En vooral makkelijk met Gentoo, een

```
emerge blender
```

en het zou geinstalleerd moeten zijn.

Ik zie alleen ~amd64 gemaskt is, maar dat hoeft niet te betekenen dat het niet gaat.

-peter

----------

## hema

[/quote]Ik zie alleen ~amd64 gemaskt is, maar dat hoeft niet te betekenen dat het niet gaat.

-peter[/quote]

Ik blijf nog even een noob. Wat betekent deze zin? ~amd64 gemaskt??

----------

## liber!

 *hema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik blijf nog even een noob. Wat betekent deze zin? ~amd64 gemaskt??

 

Dat er geen garantie is dat het zal werken. Alle nieuwe pakketten worden eerst gemaskt en na wat testen krijgen ze een stable mask (deze is gewoon amd64 of x86). Er is echter wel veel kans dat de software probleemloos werkt.

Je hebt ook nog de mask voor software die zeker niet zal werken: "-amd64". 

Je kan op verschillende manieren packages unmaske'n. Zie hiervoor even naar: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

Veel succes!

----------

## Rainmaker

Volgens mij compileert een "emerge bender"  gewoon een 64 bit variant voor je hoor:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Compiling ==> 'sceneTimeLine.c'
> 
> Compiling ==> 'vector.c'
> ...

 

Ziet er niet uit als een binair pakket...

*edit: ja hoor:

 *Quote:*   

> Medusa ~ $ file `which blender`
> 
> /usr/bin/blender: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

 

Oftewel: een "emerge blender" geeft je een 64bit versie.

*edit2: hmmm, de binairy is dan wel 64-bit, maar hij geeft bij het runnen:

 *Quote:*   

> Medusa ~ $ blender
> 
> 64 bits compiles will give incorrectly saved .blend files. Do not use it.
> 
> *** If you continue to run this executable, you really are quite stupid ***
> ...

 

Weet dus niet zeker of dit fatsoenlijk gaat werken, zul je ben ik bang gewoon moeten proberen...

----------

## hema

Bedankt voor het proberen.

Mijn "hoofd" vaste schijf is gecrashed. zit nog in de garantie. Ik moet dus nog even wachten totdat ik mijn nieuwe schijf heb, dan ga ik aan de slag.

Ik laat de resultaten wel weten.

----------

